# Turbits



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a pair of pure white turbits and i have some questions about them

how can i get the best colour out of them?(ie can i feed them something to make there feathers more shiny and better coloued?)

how can i get them to fly better(exersice? as they only seem to flutter around not really fly or is this type not a flying type)

how can i get them to put on more weight to make them more plump but not over weight

is it ok to keep them in smaller cages for a few hours at a time for display(i love to show off my birds)

and i have found it a little hard to under stand turbits as there are blodndettes(spelling) and then normals and creasted ones?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I knew someone who flew a flock of them*



stuart said:


> i have a pair of pure white turbits and i have some questions about them
> 
> how can i get the best colour out of them?(ie can i feed them something to make there feathers more shiny and better coloued?)
> 
> ...


A man I used to know, had a fairly large flock of Turbits that he let fly loose and they flew just about as well as any pigeons do. Over time, they should fly longer as they become conditioned to fly.

Keeping them clean by allowing them to take baths is probably as good a way as any to keep them in good feather. Of course, they need a good diet as well and I recommend to everyone to feed a good quality pigeon feed that is a mix of many seeds and a balanced diet especially for pigeons. Some of the fatty and oily seeds such as Safflower (sp?), Soybeans, Canadaian Peas, Maple Peas and even Sunflower seeds can add a better sheen to their plumage. These things need to be fed in small quantities though as they can result in too much fat and even cause fatty tumors. This happens in hookbills when they eat too much sunflower seed.

There are also vitamins that can be added to feed and there are water soluble vitamins. Good pigeon grit also has vitamins and should be available to your birds at all times.
I'm sure some other people here know some other methods or guides to better plumage as well. Seems to me that I've read of some beneficial oils that can be put on the feed but I don't really remember what they were. Best leave that to some other comments.

There should be no harm in putting them in smaller pens. This is like show training where they learn to be close to people and act calm in a cage. The more you handle them, the more they will get used to it.

There are Blondinettes and Satinettes which are Oriental Frills. I'm not really certain if Turbits are part of this group or not. Someone here is sure to know or I can check on it as well.

Bill


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks some good info i did fly a few with out much luck(they returend after the others)
and i give them good feed but will get them a bath any suggestions of a bird bath for them?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I use plastic cat litter boxes I fill them to the top. The birds will float in them and bathe. They really like it.


----------

